# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Косметика для мужчин и женщин

## Asteriks

*Смотрела свой любимый фильм вчера. Женщина говорит:"Мой муж р***нка хочет, а я даже ноги не успеваю побрить!" Реплика: "А ты не брей, он и расхочет!"
Косметика несомненно нужна. И декоративная, и каждодневная, по уходу за собой. 
Женщины не испытывают недостатка в косметике. Кто-то листает популярные журналы и предпочитает дорогую импортную косметику. Кто-то попробовал нашу, белорусскую, и остался доволен. 
А у мужчин как дело обстоит с косметикой?*

----------


## vova230

Любая косметика должна быть в меру. Не нравится когда идет человек по улице, а его можно унюхать уже метров за 20, а уж если рядом, то можно задохнуться от резкого запаха.

----------


## Asteriks

Про запахи.. да-а-а-а...)) С этим туго у меня. Косметику стараюсь покупать со знаком sensitive, что значит для чувствительной кожи, а на дезодорантах это обозначает "без запаха". От запахов иногда голова раскалывается. Представьте:лето, жара, маршрутка, и кто-то зашёл с запахом шипрового одеколона... О-о! Это ж смерть. Теперь про косметику. Есть много неплохой белорусской и российской косметики. "Чёрный жемчуг", к примеру. Раньше покупала по каталогу от Avon, но сейчас что-то разонравилось мне. И лак для волос белорусский есть хороший. "С керамидами" называется. Классная вещь! Ещё "Stylissa" нравился, но то ли сняли с производства, то ли сырья нету (с Францией наполам). Девушки, лак рекомендую. Не пожалеете. Стоит меньше 8 тысяч большая бутылка.

----------


## vova230

Я стараюсь покупать мыло только наше, в частности Гомельское.

----------


## Asteriks

Наше гомельское мыло не пахнет. Мне нравится, чтоб пахло зелёным яблоком, и чтобы крем-мыло, оно лучше.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

пользуюсь конечно
начинала с белорусских тоников и кремов(для подростков),сначала как-то нравилось,потом попробовала Не наше)),понравилось больше. Сейчас пользуюсь Garnier,начинает разонравливаться
вот не знаю что попробовать,кожа у меня(как думаю и у большинства подростков) жирная...ужас короче,борюсь как могу
антиперспирант:сча Secretом пользуюсь,шариковый,вроде неплохой,вторую баночку уже взяла
духи всякие там:стараюсь не злоупотреблять,пару раз пшикну и хватит,не хочется,чтоб несло от меня за километр,особенно летом)))
а вообще вкусный антиперспирант даж заменяет эти духи
что ещё....шампуни разные...сейчас лечебный Чешский вроде(пантенол),чистая линия ничего так...белорусские реже,но бывает пользуюсь

----------


## Irina

Ответила, что пользуюсь дорогой. Но тут есть нюансы. Дорогими в косметике для женщин должны быть 3 вещи, база так сказать: крем для лица, крем для глаз и тональный крем. Всё остальное - на собственный вкус. Декоративка у меня вся белорусская, кроме тонального. Мужчинам своим все покупаю сама, они говорят я лучше в этом разбираюсь.

----------


## BiZ111

Отлично обстоят дела. Особенно милое общение с продавщицами. Приходишь, просишь рассказать, смотришь ей в глаза, пока она всё показывает, пшикает, мажет, трогает тебя 

Дорогую? Конечно лучше подороже. Но у кого какой карман ведь, это ясно. К белорусской отношусь отрицательно. Разве что к мылу нормально. Недорогое и приятное. У меня стереотипное мнение о нашей косметике. А как иначе? То показывают в новостях, как в Москве "накрыт" очередной подвал, в котором в бочках мешают-варят какое-то дерьмо, разливаемое в бутылки "Пантин", то ещё чего-нибудь

----------


## Asteriks

Искала тональный крем. Раньше пользовалась "Чёрным жемчугом". Потом именно тональный крем этой марки исчез с прилавков. Пошла по магазинам. Большинство импортных с розоватым оттенком, мне цвет не подходит. Пришлось купить именно по причине цвета наш, белорусский, он вообще копейки стоит. Цвет подошёл, но консистенция!...  Он же течёт из тюбика... Ужасно.

----------

